# 70d price discussion & poll results



## Marsu42 (Jun 29, 2013)

Since the price is now confirmed here are the results (for pre-order price see thread http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15670.0):

*Canon is realistic this time:*
25% of you were correct
12% guessed too low
63% guessed too high - don't you Nikon trolls trust our favorite brand to be reasonable  ?

# --

I really like my price polls, because at least with the 5d3 very few people estimated how sky-high the price tag would be on release. Now it's your chance to prepare your next "I told you so!" post:

_Will Canon this time fight Nikon on the same level, will they try to undercut them like with 60d/d7000, or will they sidestep Nikon with the new live view af and try to make a healthy profit like 5d3/d800?_

For anybody who hasn't seen them: Here's the thread about the [cr3] rumored specs: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15594.0

P.S: Please vote for what you think the price will really be, not what you'd wish it to be.


----------



## Alejandro Calori (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

It'll be either $1100 or $1200.

And i seriously hope it's a d7100 killer.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

.
Since voting is open until July 9, I'll wait until it's announced next week. Sure to get it right that way.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



distant.star said:


> Since voting is open until July 9, I'll wait until it's announced next week. Sure to get it right that way.



But that's no fun  ... there isn't any option to make the poll shorter I'm afraid, I set it to 10 days because I somehow don't really expect the camera to be announced on July 2nd already, not after all the past delays...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

zero interest in crop, but I'll play along. Voted $1500


----------



## callaesthetics (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

i think 7D release price was more like $1699


----------



## alan_k (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

It doesn't have to be less than the D7100 to compete with it- I'm guessing $1400 so it's "within reach" of the D7100 and can be kitted with a couple of lenses for under $1800.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

.
Sorry, Mars. I did not know the poll feature was so limited.

I'm expecting to see this product come in around $1800US.

Canon's pricing plan these days seems to have two basic features:

1. Communicate through price that the item is a premium product unmatched by anything else in the marketplace. (Nikon does not exist in this realm.)

2. Provide room to gracefully fall back to a lower price if necessary and to allow "sales" and other retailing gimmickry without too much MAP offense.

When (if?) a 7D2 arrives it will exceed $2500US as I've been saying for a long time.

So, there you go -- I'm out there.


----------



## elungt (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

Do we get the price for the best voted ?? ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I'm going to go out on a limb and say $999.99 US.... It's not a rebel, it's not a pro body.... think of it as a gateway drug....get people hooked on a good camera and then they buy the expensive stuff. There is a psychological barrier to $1000, it will be a hair under.


----------



## Pandypix (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



Don Haines said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say $999.99 US.... It's not a rebel, it's not a pro body.... think of it as a gateway drug....get people hooked on a good camera and then they buy the expensive stuff. There is a psychological barrier to $1000, it will be a hair under.



I think I need to find rehab soon, went shopping with hubby to get paint and ended up only making enquiries with a group from the local camera club. Hubby was ok with this no painting today. If I knew the price was out of my budget then I could move on.


----------



## G-V (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

Judging by the leaked specs, the 70D is virtually a 7D MKii.

So the 70D will probably be priced just below the 6D.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I'll play. I would expect the _adjusted street price_ 6-12 months after release to be around $1100-$1300, so my guess as to release price would be around $1500-$1700 for reasons that Distant Star gave. Don gets the _Optimist of the Year award_.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

The 70D will be about $1100. The 7D MK II will be about $1800. The competition is already out there, so the price is set. Canon miscalculated when they set the price for the 5D MK III.

Canon really can't command a high price considering the specs. Except for Wifi, and the tilt LCD, its pretty much just a minor upgrade to the 60D. If it doesn't have AFMA, it will be relegated to a position more or less equal to the T5i. The T5i has a touch screen, which for me is more valuable than a tilt screen.


----------



## preppyak (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



Don Haines said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say $999.99 US.... It's not a rebel, it's not a pro body.... think of it as a gateway drug....get people hooked on a good camera and then they buy the expensive stuff. There is a psychological barrier to $1000, it will be a hair under.


If Canon does that, everyone should be blown away. Coming out with a much better spec'd camera for $100 less than list of the 60D would be crazy.

$1299 list is my guess, with it being under $1000 in sales/selling kit lens deals by Christmas


----------



## that1guyy (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



preppyak said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go out on a limb and say $999.99 US.... It's not a rebel, it's not a pro body.... think of it as a gateway drug....get people hooked on a good camera and then they buy the expensive stuff. There is a psychological barrier to $1000, it will be a hair under.
> ...



60D also had tilt screen and there is no reason why it can't be both tilt and touch. As for the $1800 suggestion, that is ridiculous. As is the $900 suggestion. Seriously get a clue.


----------



## LukieLauXD (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I feel that the camera should be in a $1100-1200 price range, but knowing Canon, they'd bump it to like $1600. So that was my guess.


----------



## greger (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I think the price will be $1,499.99. Someone mentioned it is spec'd like a 7D ll. I still say that the interview I read said
"There will be a 70D sometime in the future. Semi pro will be full frame." I read and interpreted, No 7D ll in the future. Time will tell. I hope there is a 7D ll that's as awesome as the 7D is now.


----------



## CanNotYet (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

1399$. Remember where you read it...


----------



## Zv (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I voted for $1300 but I reckon the price will come down to about $1100-1200 after a few months, eventually settling in around the $1000 mark. The specs alone will sell it for $1300. It's close to 7D specs. Would Canon make the 70D more expensive than the 7D?


----------



## whothafunk (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

im pretty sure it will be around 1400 EUR (approx $1800) in europe. hooray!


----------



## baervan (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I voted for what I would like (1300) but it will be so much higher I'm afraid. I think at least 300 bucks more that the 7100


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



callaesthetics said:


> i think 7D release price was more like $1699



Wupps, I did some wrong research, the 7d has been around so long :-o - corrected.

And it seems some of the people here are in for a shock, either way of much more expensive or cheap than they anticipated ... that's Canon's price policy for you.



Alejandro Calori said:


> And i seriously hope it's a d7100 killer.



No way, the d7100 has the better af system hands down on paper, that won't change in real life. Canon might sidestep Nikon by offering better live-view af and gimmicks (wifi, firmware hdr/panorama).


baervan said:


> I voted for what I would like



Please vote for what you really estimate, or it gets confusing - I added this request to the top post.


----------



## zim (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I voted before reading all the comments, think it's always going to come out a little higher than the Nikon it's up against so I said 1300 but it won't be a round number, 1399 is a damn good guess.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



zim said:


> but it won't be a round number, 1399 is a damn good guess.



To not follow every marketing trick I used round numbers, so choose $1400 for $1399 and so on...


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I voted for 1300.. but with Canon, they might just jack up the price. It definitely won't be cheaper than the 7100 and it'll be much more expensive than what most of us probably assume it might be. Sad, but even without inflation, cost of production, advertising... It's Canon. 

But this is very very exciting! Just got my SL1 to replace my t2i but I am really really considering this camera as my main. SL1 body feels like a point and shoot, not that it performs like that by any means.  All of the specs are kind of what I was looking for in an APS-C camera, and I think that's with most others. Especially after the, what I think is terrible, the 60D. Let's just hope that higher ISO sensitivity has more usability than the cameras now. That'll make it a winner!

One other thing... Will the 70D possibly increase the sales of the 7D? The 7D will be cheaper.. I don't know and with Canon's marketing, I can't guess other than a high initial stock price.


----------



## killerBEEcamaro (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

i'm going to say around the $1300 range.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



killerBEEcamaro said:


> i'm going to say around the $1300 range.



+1

likely priced above the d7100 just to try capitalize on perception it might be a better product, at least to the faithful.

OTOH... it COULD be priced ~ $1k to reduce brand-swapping amateurs, after all, even the $700 d5200 is a seriously well-featured competitor if the 70d's build quality is similar to the 60D.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I think it'll come in at $1500, a couple hundred more than the Nikon alternative. I suppose it could be cheaper if it comes with a 60D build rather than the 50D build I'd hope for, not that I'd buy one anyway


----------



## elungt (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I prefered 7D mrk II not 70D :'(


----------



## yogi (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I just noticed the 7d is 1299.00 after a $200 instant savings at B&H photo. I voted for $1300. I wonder how many here would rather have the 7d or the new 70d if they could get them for around the same price?


----------



## jrista (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



yogi said:


> I just noticed the 7d is 1299.00 after a $200 instant savings at B&H photo. I voted for $1300. I wonder how many here would rather have the 7d or the new 70d if they could get them for around the same price?



Hmm, interesting question. At $1299, it is a pretty attractive price. I got mine at $1350 in Dec. 2011...I have been quite happy with it so far, and have never regretted the price. 

I voted that the 70D will probably land around $1500. I think it fits with Canon's price trend lately, and given the fact that it is a new sensor (whether that sensor uses smaller transistors or not), with a higher resolution, and has 7fps...I think it will fill the role the 7D once had. That seems to warrant a price increase. If it does land at that price, then I think a $1300 7D will be a pretty hot item until they are gone.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

If they're as delusional as with the 6D MSRP (compared to the D600 specs), they'd price it the same as or even slightly higher than the D7100 MSRP (~$1300). If they want to be more competitive given its specs vs. D7100, it should be priced at or slightly lower than the 60D introductory MSRP (~$1100).


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

~$1250 is my guess.... but will drop to <$1000 for xmas!


----------



## SecundumArtemRx (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I'll go with $1, Bob.


----------



## x-vision (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

$1200 would be fair, $1100 would be smart, and $1300+ would be dumb.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



G-V said:


> Judging by the leaked specs, the 70D is virtually a 7D MKii.
> 
> So the 70D will probably be priced just below the 6D.





> Judging by the leaked specs, the 70D is virtually a 7D MKii.


Really?? If that's spec'd like a 7D MkII, there are going to be a lot of disappointed 7D users... None of them would upgrade for those specs... Okay, hardly any...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

Looks like the majority is willing to pay $1200 to $1300


----------



## boateggs (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I voted for $1200 but if it is at that I will wait a few months for a) manufacturing bugs to be worked out (we all know there will be some, there always are) and b) the price to drop around the holiday season.

If it has AFMA Ill get both the 70D and 6D to cover all my needs, and SWMBO will use whatever I am not using. If no AFMA then I am not sure what I will do


----------



## yogi (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



jrista said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed the 7d is 1299.00 after a $200 instant savings at B&H photo. I voted for $1300. I wonder how many here would rather have the 7d or the new 70d if they could get them for around the same price?
> ...



That makes sense ;D


----------



## robertbanksoz (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

hopefully wont be too much.. this hobby is getting expensive


----------



## aj1575 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

I guess it will be 1400$. This is within the reach of the 7100d. It is also quite a bit below the 6D. I think the 7DII will be priced very close to the 6D; so 1400 is a good number for the 70D.

We will see tomorrow.


----------



## Niki (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

1,200.00


----------



## dstppy (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

Uh oh, I voted what I thought it would be, not what it should be . . . maybe Canon's tryin' to figure out how much they can squeeze us for ;D

I'm not just one noid, I'm a paranoid . . . it's too bad they don't have cyclical/simultaneous release cycles. I'm definitely going to swap out my crop body this year, but I'm not moving this time until I see what happens with the 7DmkII (specifically price wise).

Oh well, if wishes were fishes, the sea would be full


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



Dylan777 said:


> zero interest in crop, but I'll play along. Voted $1500



$100 off...soon will drop to $1500


----------



## alan_k (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



alan_k said:


> It doesn't have to be less than the D7100 to compete with it- I'm guessing $1400 so it's "within reach" of the D7100 and can be kitted with a couple of lenses for under $1800.



Looks like I was high by 100 or so- at least comparing the t5i body only to the kit, it's 750 vs. 1099, which would put body-only about $1300.


----------



## mystictheory17 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



alan_k said:


> Looks like I was high by 100 or so- at least comparing the t5i body only to the kit, it's 750 vs. 1099, which would put body-only about $1300.


It's in Canadian $: converted to USD it should be $1200, so the same more or less of the D7100.


----------



## mystictheory17 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*

btw, the ban cannot be practically enforced: one has simply to use a proxy, for example torbrowser, to hide one's true IP address. :-X


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag? RESULTS ARE IN!*



Dylan777 said:


> $100 off...soon will drop to $1500



The price in the picture is the kit price with lens, and even that changed to the latest [cr] - obviously Canon lowered the price in the meantime to counter Nikon...

.... but the pre-order price is released and THE RESULTS ARE IN (this is also in the first post):

25% of you were correct
12% guessed too low
63% guessed too high - don't you Nikon trolls trust our favorite brand to be reasonable  ?


----------



## Pandypix (Jul 2, 2013)

I really hope the price for us in Australia are close to these often even when the exchange rate is good Aussie prices do not reflect it. Ok toughen up here, I will look and hold the camera when able and probably buy close to Christmas.


----------



## xps (Jul 2, 2013)

@ Marsu42

I "polled" 1400 €.....
Today, my favourite shop in Munich sent me an "special" pre-offer: 1399.- 70D body only..... 


I guess, he will not sell many 70D´s @ this price-----


----------



## Hannes (Jul 2, 2013)

and as usual us Brits get screwed over, body only $1650, $1825 with 18-55 and $2125 with the 18-135


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag? RESULTS ARE IN!*



Marsu42 said:
 

> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > $100 off...soon will drop to $1500
> ...


Hey not Nikon trolls at all here (I do not have anything Nikon - not even a PS) 
Unfortunately price increase is ... so Canon nowadays


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2013)

xps said:


> @ Marsu42 I "polled" 1400 €.....
> Today, my favourite shop in Munich sent me an "special" pre-offer: 1399.- 70D body only.....



This was the same with the 6d, offical list price €2099, the first offers were €2199 ... I guess due to the smaller market in Germany the shops that really get the cameras first (i.e. not some online discounters) try to make some quick €€€ from people who are desperate for the latest stuff. And then of course there's the weaker € vs. $ vs yen.

Good for me: As a Magic Lantern fan, I'd never buy a new body anyway and wait 6month+ for a ml release, that's why I'm also not that pressed to buy a 6d and can wait for the price to drop some more. As far as I can see it, the 70d will be no competition at all to ff regarding iso noise.


----------



## zim (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: POLL: What will be the 70d's price tag?*



Marsu42 said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > but it won't be a round number, 1399 is a damn good guess.
> ...



Hey Marsu, that wasn’t a criticism of the poll options I was referring to CanNotYet’s post, my guess like most was $1300....... and I'm sticking to it ;D


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2013)

So, are you ready for the next poll? 

Canon's official list price for the 7DMkII will be (body only)... ;D


----------



## whothafunk (Jul 2, 2013)

Hannes said:


> and as usual us Brits get screwed over, body only $1650, $1825 with 18-55 and $2125 with the 18-135


oh no no, the whole europe gets screwed every single f****** time.


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 2, 2013)

whothafunk said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > and as usual us Brits get screwed over, body only $1650, $1825 with 18-55 and $2125 with the 18-135
> ...



Out of curiosity, how much of that has to do with taxes built into the price (VAT, etc.). In the U.S. the price usually, depending upon state, 7% to 9% added to it (which is why I often buy from B&H because they don't collect Texas sales tax saving me 8.25%).


----------



## Niki (Jul 2, 2013)

i want one


----------



## Hannes (Jul 2, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > Hannes said:
> ...



VAT here is 20% and over Europe it is similar to that, maybe plus or minus 5%. On European prices VAT is always included on the website unless it specifies it.

It is a bit odd though how they price it. Looking at the B&H website the 5DIII costs pretty much the same as over here whereas the 6D is a lot cheaper in the US. The 5DII and 40D I know where a fair bit cheaper in the US. Worst is the 200-400 where the price difference is so big that it would pay for a trip to New York including flights, hotel and dinners for a weekend and it would still come out slightly cheaper


----------



## distant.star (Jul 2, 2013)

.
I like to be in America

Okay by me in America

Everything free in America

From _West Side Story_


----------



## Old Sarge (Jul 2, 2013)

Hannes said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > whothafunk said:
> ...



Thank you for the information. I find taxes interesting....and frustrating.  The difference in pricing is certainly puzzling to me. I always figured it had to do with taxes and import duties (another form of taxes as well as industry protection) but it seems to be more complicated than that. Perhaps too complicated for a simple man like me.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hannes said:


> Looking at the B&H website the 5DIII costs pretty much the same as over here whereas the 6D is a lot cheaper in the US.



This is ot, but I'm also puzzled by this, it's part of the reason why I haven't bought a 6d yet. Maybe it's just demand & supply, i.e. Europeans (in my case: Germans) are shelling out more €€€ for supposedly high iq cameras while a larger part of the US-Americans are happy with p&s or Rebels?


----------

